

Ask HN: Is it possible to sell an app before it launches? - coffeebro

I&#x27;ve been working on a side-project that is an anonymous posting app for controversial issues.<p>I&#x27;ve checked out a few marketplaces online to sell source code but there seems to be nothing that is too helpful. I&#x27;m interested to just sell the entire app to someone. I believe it&#x27;s too early-stage to even think about selling it to a company. Is this plausible? And if so, how would you recommend I go about this?<p>I built it to learn- not to get into the anonymous app business!
======
rajacombinator
Of course it's possible. But you might not like the price.

------
brianhama
Yes, google HelloWorld. They just did it.

